# DP Paint Coating - review and thoughts



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Recently I bought this product from AG, along with it's dedicated cleaner, Prep Polish, and I would like to share with You my findings about this product.

I applied it last week, and here is my process :

Car was prepped in usual manner - washed, clayed, detarred etc. It had slight holograms, so I polished it with finishing paste, and wipedown with CarPro Eraser.





Now Prep Polish :





It is quite an interesting product, being very thin and watery,it has mercury-like consistency,it just don't attach to anything. You can see how it looks like on the paint.Working is effortless, probably it's most economic cleanser I've ever worked with, due to consistecy.






All in all very good product, not only before this coating, but in general use with other waxes and sealants.

Now the coating :



I applied it with CarPro foam block :



It goes very easy,it is WOWA type product, a bit like Opti Coat. You work it in a bit, it flashes and You just have to wipe down any high spots.






Amount I needed for one layer on my car :




Around 20ml, so with price $50 for 120 ml, it turns out extremely cheap for a ceramic coating.

Visual effects are very good, it has decent darkening effect, also it feels very slick. I found that it also has some decent filling effect :











36h after application I applied Sonax BSD as sacrificial topper,to prevent waterspots before fully curing.

Mentioned filling effect:





And beading,car is few days dirty :








So far, so good. Coating is extremely cheap and efficient, so I will be happy if it will last at least 6 months,even if description says UP to 2 years.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I have seen this recently and the prep polish really interested me as I would love a simple prep product that is more consistent then IPA.

Looking forward to durability testing.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Good and informative review. Quite some filling abilities it got.
Glassy look fininsh.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting product, nice review


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Does DP comes with scratch resistant feature ?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice outside reflection shot.


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't get my DP paint coating to bead well even after applying a lot of product like what you did. Anyway I've already topped it with Sonax BSD so now it beads nicely.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice review. Their prep polish sounds just like Duragloss squeky clean wich is a great product.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

C0NAN said:


> I can't get my DP paint coating to bead well even after applying a lot of product like what you did. Anyway I've already topped it with Sonax BSD so now it beads nicely.


I would probably apply less so it can cure more thoroughly. Might have to try this.

Has anyone used the Wheel and Glass coating? I am looking into coatings as I don't have any, but I don't know what to choose from.


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

Sheep said:


> I would probably apply less so it can cure more thoroughly. Might have to try this.
> 
> Has anyone used the Wheel and Glass coating? I am looking into coatings as I don't have any, but I don't know what to choose from.


First time I tried it I applied sparingly and the beading was worse. I have the wheel coating but I haven't used it yet. I wanted to see if it's the same as the paint coating.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

There are some people on the Autogeek forum that are complaining about getting horrible beading too. I have yet to try my bottle on anything yet. Now the Pinnacle coating is out, AG is down playing how great the DP coating is.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Does DP comes with scratch resistant feature ?


In theory yes. In practice I can already see delicate marring after two washes, just like it would be on uncoated surface. I can for sure say that Gtechniq C1 has far more scratch resistance.



> There are some people on the Autogeek forum that are complaining about getting horrible beading too


It was me who started thread on AG about beading. Key to achieve proper beading was heavily overapplying.


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

DJBAILEY said:


> There are some people on the Autogeek forum that are complaining about getting horrible beading too. I have yet to try my bottle on anything yet. Now the Pinnacle coating is out, AG is down playing how great the DP coating is.


Yup I know exactly how that feels, it's like I have an inferior product compared to the Pinnacle Black Label coating. I recently bought the Sonax Nano Paint Protect but it seems to be hardly talked about over here.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I can see Your point about "abandoning" DP line, in favour of Pinnacle. AG stuff doesn't even reply anymore to questions regarding DP line...not even mention their fantastic reaction when asked about MSDS of this product :/


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, I thought their response to your MSDS request was strange. If I remember correctly they said all the necessary info is on the bottle, but there is not much info on the bottle. And then they shutdown the thread.

So heavy overlapping is the key. Not additinal layers. Are you wiping side to side then front to back or going in overlapping circles then? Are they claiming that the product is not being thoroughly worked into the paint enough? I saw some comments about people slathering on a lot of product to get to work.

Maybe DA application would work good then. I find it works good with Wolf's HB once you get a handle on not using too much product.


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

evotuning said:


> I can see Your point about "abandoning" DP line, in favour of Pinnacle. AG stuff doesn't even reply anymore to questions regarding DP line...not even mention their fantastic reaction when asked about MSDS of this product :/


Wow I just saw that they banned you over at Autogeek!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, that's what happen when You argue and highlight lack of knowledge someone close to AG stuff. They don't like when You ask them difficult questions, not even mention if Your knowledge is bigger then theirs. My opinion of PBMG group has gone way down, from very high regard after my Souveran adventure in 2011, to very low after recent event.



> . Are you wiping side to side then front to back or going in overlapping circles then?


I find that when using square applicator, it's easier to apply it with straight motion, in cross pattern. Circular movement didn't go very well.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I'll use the straight motions in a cross pattern. Going to try the DP coating on a silver VW Beetle this weekend. Hope this stuff is not a dud.

The AG forum bothers me too. There's so much sloppy praise from everyone about everything. Everyone runs to AG defense all the time. I just like reading the Mike Phillips threads mainly.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

People do get very defensive on that forum.
When I did a CarPro product review, which I thought was overall complimentary, a CarPro rep had a very snide reply post about their new LS IronX. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, even if they post it :doublesho


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> People do get very defensive on that forum.
> When I did a CarPro product review, which I thought was overall complimentary, a CarPro rep had a very snide reply post about their new LS IronX.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, even if they post it :doublesho


Sometime last year I received a defective/lousy product from them, Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish. Using it made my paint cloudy, I complained on the forum and they implied I was using it wrongly.


----------

